

Android app lets you steal contactless credit card data - maskofsanity
http://www.scmagazine.com.au/News/305881,android-app-steals-contactless-credit-card-data.aspx

======
moepstar
"...said it also worked with Germany’s popular GeldKarte."

Popular?

In terms of distribution maybe because AFAIK it is mandatory since quite some
time.

Used? My best guess is that less than 1% ever used it or plan to use it..

